# WTB Western Tornado wiring/control



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking to buy western tornado truck side wiring part # 78204 and the controller with harness part # 78102 if you have these please text me at 5164599112 

thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here is the brand new on sale harness, and the controller is below. A lot cheaper than snowplows plus. Good luck 
https://www.storksplows.com/78204-t...kit-western-fisher-blizzard-inbed-salter.html


----------

